# reporting art theft?



## Taralack (Jan 10, 2011)

Hiya, I've just found someone who tried to pass my art off as his own.
http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/aressonic/

If needed I can provide original versions and dates of all his submissions.

edit: Opened a trouble ticket on the main site, hopefully this thread will point out user to admins as well. I know how notorious you guys are about TTs >.>

eta2: User has taken down all art but is still using my character in his icon.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Hiya, I've just found someone who tried to pass my art off as his own.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/aressonic/
> 
> If needed I can provide original versions and dates of all his submissions.
> ...


 
Keep reporting him. There's no excuse that he can't take it down.


----------



## Summercat (Jan 11, 2011)

Heyas Tora -

Can you PM me on the main site with a link to the TT? Username Summercat on there (as here), and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent, thanks.


----------

